# Variables Textfeld in ein HTML programmiertes Banner einfügen



## Bi-Ba-Bötte (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, ich suche Hilfe für ein kleines Banner, in welches ein frei einzugebendes Textfeld integriert werden soll. Geht das überhaupt? Ich habe kaum programmierkenntnisse
und suche hier jemanden der mir helfen könnte.

<a href="http://coord.info/GC7Z500"><img src="https://s3.amazonaws.com/gs-geo-images/1c7293fa-c095-4462-ad9d-a38ebf6df389.jpg"title="GC7Z500 Cachen für Klugscheißer - Der Musikus" style= height:235px; alt="Cachen für Klugscheißer - Der Musikus" /></a>

Das ist das Original.


----------



## Sempervivum (25. Oktober 2018)

Meinst Du ein Textfeld, in dem der Benutzer etwas eingeben kann? Oder möchtest Du als Webmaster einen frei wählbaren Text über das Banner legen?


----------



## Bi-Ba-Bötte (25. Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
Ich möchte das in dem html code jeder seinen Cache Namen Einschreiben kann, der dann auf dem Banner erschein. Man müsste also auf das Bild ein Textfeld legen können. Es müsste dann nicht mehr stehen: *ICH* habe entdeckt.... sondern *firefly* hat entdeckt... 
ich kann dir das Banner auch mal als Bild schicken


----------



## Sempervivum (25. Oktober 2018)

Dann müsste man die Eingabe speichern. Einfach möglich wäre das im Localstorage. Das gilt dann aber nur für den selben Computer und den selben Browser, d. h. wenn der Benutzer einen anderen Computer oder einen anderen Browser benutzt, ist der Name weg. Kannst Du damit nicht leben, musst Du die Eingabe auf dem Server speichern und es wird wesentlich komplizierter.


----------



## Bi-Ba-Bötte (25. Oktober 2018)

Es ist also wirklich komplizierter als ich dachte. man kann nicht einfach eine Art transparentes Textfeld über ein Bild legen, und einfach beim HTML Code das Textfeld ausfüllen lassen. Der Server von Geocaching.com lässt nicht viel zu...


----------



## Bi-Ba-Bötte (25. Oktober 2018)

so sieht also mein listing aus, man erhält das Bild als banner für sein eigenen profil, indem man sich den unteren HTML code einfach in sein Profil kopiert...


----------



## basti1012 (25. Oktober 2018)

Du schreibst was von cache Name. Wo soll der Name den weg kommen ? Steht der schon in der Datenbank? Oder muß der User seinen Namen irgendwo eingeben ? Wenn du den Namen schon mal hast ist der rest eigentlich nicht mehr schwer. Obwohl ich glaube das es mit Canvas besser machbar wäre den Namen über ein Logo zu legen. Aber für Canvas gibt es hier specialisten,das ist nicht mein ding.


----------

